# Coupler screw for USAT locos.



## Peter Brayshaw (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope this is the right section for this question. What size screw is used on the smaller USAT locos to hold the coupler on? I need a longer one. My GP7, 9 and F3 have kadees on them but the kadees ride too high. To lower them I can place 2 #6 washers around the screw and that makes everything just about right. However the screw that holds everything together doesn't have enough grip at that point to hold the coupler on while pulling a train. I was thinking I might run to homedepot and pick up some more screws.

-Pete


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Which loco? The Geeps and F units and PA use a little frame, and then the coupler swivels on it, and the screw is short. 

What model Kadees?F3 below:











NW-2:









from kadee on the 44 tonner:










Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I keep a large collection of sheet metal screws from HD. I start with the smallest # and the shortest length. I work my way up from there. Nevery hurts to have a assorment on hand. 

They come in Red plastic bags. 

I also keep a large assrotment of machine screws like 4-40s from the shortest ot the longest. Lots of washer to match and someof the Locking nuts with the nylon insert.

You can fix a lot of sins with those screws, washers and locking nuts. 

If you break off the stud that the truck mounts to you can drill all the way through the body and using the machine screws you can re attach the stud as a spacer using machine screws.

Also with the machine screws lockin nut and washers you can raise a cars height if need be. 

JJ


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

John J has the right idea!








If you are just starting the many size screws will help alot!


Oh ya take the original screw with ya and get some longer ones from the hardware store!
Going to this store should just be just as much fun as the train store!!








Sean


----------



## Peter Brayshaw (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Thank you for the info. As it turns out it was actually the trailing car I was using. I have an aristo car with a kadee at one end to mate up with the locos. Anyhow the coupler on that was sagging a bit so I used a small piece of paper towel to shim it back in place. 

As for my locos the ones in question are two USAT geeps, one F3 and an S4. To be honest I don't remember which kadees I used on them. I used the larger size and picked them based off the info on the Kadee website. 

Yes keeping a handful of screws and washers around is useful. I need to get some methinks as I don't have many for my current trains. 

-Pete


----------

